# KHL MATCHES



## KHL (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi
I want to promote our website with KHL matches.
These matches aren´t FIXED MATCHES,but only profitable matches with analyse.
We post today all members FREE info and we send this info in facebook too,here is link: 
http://oi52.tinypic.com/2j4o650.jpg 
Our today´s FREE pick without problem WON 4:2 !!!
Our website is http://khlpicks.blogspot.com/
If somebody have interest contact me on email khlpicks@hotmail.com
One pick COST ONLY 20€,but you pay not BEFORE,but after the winning of pick!!!
KHLTeam!


----------



## KHL (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,
I want to inform you,that for today is avalaible odds 1,83.
Our website is  http://khlpicks.blogspot.com/
How I told,you don´t pay before,you pay after the winning of match!
You can contact me on email khlpicks@hotmail.com
GOODLUCK!
KHLTeam


----------



## KHL (Jan 16, 2011)

Result of our free pick is 3:1
Pick OK!!
We haven´t fixed matches and etc,but good and serious matches,with these matches make we a really nice profit.
REMEMBER this. WE don´t want from you any money BEFORE THE MATCH!
We take from you money,after the WINNING OF MATCH!
We are serious website and subscription is really symbolic,it´s only 20€ for one match.
If you have interest,contact us,
more info in our website http://khlpicks.blogspot.com/
Our email is khlpicks@hotmail.com
KHLTeam


----------

